# (PRICE REDUCED £15)Nothobranchius Guentheri Red Killifish 50+ eggs + RAISING KIT LAST



## Marwan (Mar 28, 2013)

Pictures are of actual parents at the time this post was made.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271164019778ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

This is for a set of 50+ Killifish Nothobranchius Guentheri Red eggs (sent in peat) along with a choice of 2 starter cultures with full instructions, Breeding substrate (Peat) and Raising tray for fry. 

You can choose:

Brine shrimp (You will get enough eggs to hatch and raise 3 generations of these fish) Also full instructions, salt mix and a home made brine shrimp hatchery

or

Daphnia Magna which you will have for a very long time where a starter culture will be supplied along with a container, Enough food for 2 years and Instructions on culturing daphnia the easy way.

With this kit you will also receive enough extra peat to breed your killifish in just 4 weeks after hatching until time takes them away. With this kit you will have everything you need to raise beautiful healthy and breeding crazy fish to have for years and years to come. Breed and kit allows for even the newest fish keeper to achieve great success and easily breed these fish to have for generations and give away to family and friends.

Items are shipped withing 2 days and sent via first class recorded to insure everything arrives quickly in order to maximize satisfaction and success rate! 

Feel free to email if you have any questions and i currently only ship to the UK but will be shipping internationally starting April 2013

For eggs only please inbox and i will create a new listing. Thanks and happy buying!

£20 each or check ebay as i have occasional bidding and currently have 20 which ill be putting up for bidding but there selling fast! Bidding starts fro £10

Current bid: 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271181889345?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


Links below are for buy it now and bidding!! DONT MISS OUT THERE RUNNING OUT FAST!

TEXT ME / CALL ME ON 07946415471 IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

The listing is closed.


----------



## Marwan (Mar 28, 2013)

Sorry about that i didnt realize

heres are the new 2 links

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271181889345?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271179114174?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------

